# Any Savage ML hunters here?



## Dub (Oct 27, 2010)

Just wondered who one here is using a Savage ML?

How are you liking it?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 27, 2010)

I am and love it. Killitgrillit is also and I am sure he will be along to give ya his input!!


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2010)

Dumb question but does it take the standard Savage scope mounts?


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes it takes the standard mounts and if you want to replace the stock you just order a stock for a savage short action.


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2010)

They are hard to find.  I'm sure I could locate on online but I prefer to see them in a store.  I'd like to look at at thumbhole model.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 28, 2010)

There almost impossible to find in the store, find either a blued or stainless which ever you desire in the cheap plastic stock and then go to boyds for the thumbhole if you want one. these are easy to modify. Again if you need help let me know


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool.  I'm sure I'll have tons of questions if I get one.

I love hunting that week around here.  It's like magic all the deer movement.   

I called a place this afternoon that is like the booty call for guns...if nobody local has them you can get them there....Sportsman's Warehouse in Columbia, SC.  

I had to scratch 'em off the booty call list, though.  All out.


Gonna see a fella tommorrow who may have a lead on a lighlty used one.  We'll see.

Thanks for the PM...that sorta light the fire a bit.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 27, 2010)

i just stumbled across this post today, I am using a savage ml and have been for several years. i did the same mods to mine that Henry Ball did and it has been a great rifle. very accurate


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 27, 2010)

Dub, did you ever get a Savage????? I'am building a custom smokeless on a remmy 700 action now, got all parts and pieces together just waiting on pacnor for the barrel, I'll post some pics when I get it done. I like the idea of pushing a 250gr 45cal bullet 3000fps from a front stuffer.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 28, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Dub, did you ever get a Savage????? I'am building a custom smokeless on a remmy 700 action now, got all parts and pieces together just waiting on pacnor for the barrel, I'll post some pics when I get it done. I like the idea of pushing a 250gr 45cal bullet 3000fps from a front stuffer.


 would love to know how that works out and details on how you did it. I might build one this winter.


----------



## Washington95 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ordered mine from Midsouth Shooters.  In stock and fairly good price I guess.

I think it's one of the best out there; a little higher cost, but best workmanship, barrel, etc.  Had it about three years.

Love that smokeless powder!!!


----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah....I did get one.....or so I'm told.  I should have it already.

I was told that it's in the "shipping" status.  Usually a tracking number follows the next day but for some reason it hasn't yet shipped.

I don't know if it was due to the shop having limited holiday hours or if there is something funny going on with their inventory.  Methinks they may suddenly up and say, "Sorry, that item is no longer available" and then relist it a week later for $100 more.  Things were hard to find.  If you do find one then the prices are way more than a year ago.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 28, 2010)

Steve I'll keep you informed, for right now here is a pic of the breach plug and the primer carrier cut in half for show purposes. I will use .308win cases with LRM primers.
 Had a little work done on my bolt, skeletonized, shroud hexagon cut, knob installed and fluted.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 28, 2010)

My brother and his hunting buddy both have the Savage Muzzle loaders. They have pretty stainless ones with fancy thumbhole stocks.
They hunt in Ohio and use the Savage for both the shotgun and ML season due to the range and accuracy.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the looks of the plug. It's very similar to the savage ml 11. I am looking at the pics on my phone right now so icant see much of the bolt but it's sounds good so far.


----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2010)

That bolt looks great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 1, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Dub, did you ever get a Savage????? I'am building a custom smokeless on a remmy 700 action now, got all parts and pieces together just waiting on pacnor for the barrel, I'll post some pics when I get it done. I like the idea of pushing a 250gr 45cal bullet 3000fps from a front stuffer.



Picked it up today...things been sitting at my FFL for a few days...I didn't even know it had shipped as the online dealer didn't update things.  Oh well, all is well.








This trigger makes me sick.......it is outstanding right out of the box...best I've ever felt...stock or aftermarket.  

Dang thing looks huge compared to my other guns...massive barrell.








I'll be in touch after deer season.  Ton's of questions on which powder and bullets to stock up on!!!


Thanks for the intitial heads up...these things became increasingly harder to find.  Glad the search has ended.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 2, 2010)

very nice Dub


----------



## captbrian (Dec 5, 2010)

what kind of powder you guys shooting?


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 5, 2010)

captbrian said:


> what kind of powder you guys shooting?



5744, h4198,Rl7,vv n110, and vv n120 when you can find it.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 5, 2010)

reloader 7 is what I settled on. using mmp black sabot, I also found those slick sabots did not work well at all.
tried 5744, H 4198 but neither worked well
 my loads are averaging about 2150. with a 250 gr sst.
I am not trying for hyper velocity loads, the recoil is stout but tolerable.


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 6, 2010)

IMR SR 4759 powder with a MMP short black sabot works very well in the 10MLII, no ignition problems, etc.

Bullet choice is another matter.  Seems many of the popular 50 cal muzz bullets are having trouble with lack of penetration on deer, fragmentation, etc. at smokeless powder velocities.  Many smokeless hunters like the Barnes all copper bullet.

Recoil in these big bore guns with smokeless powder is substantial but with the addition of a Limbsaver recoil pad, it is not bad at all.

Dave


----------



## captbrian (Dec 6, 2010)

my FIL has one and i was thinking about investing in one for midwest hunting.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2010)

Shooting that Shoulder Cannon gives a whole new meaning to the term "Limb Saver".


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't wait for the range sessions with it.  

It's going to be a few weeks until well after deer season ends.


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 13, 2010)

57 grains vvn120  300 grain Barnes Original spire point. 2315 fps. 11/2 inches high at 100 yards zero at 175.


----------



## Dub (Dec 14, 2010)

Mike, that sounds like a deer hammer.


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 14, 2010)

It does have some kick but that load works in mine & my son's rifles. We have shot them from 25 yards out to 300. I would have to shoot a lot of rounds out past 250 yards before I felt good about shooting at that distance. I think the gun & load will do it I'm just not so sure about me doing it without practice.


----------



## Archer917 (Jan 16, 2011)

For those that do not know Savage has stopped producing the 10MLII! This IMO is the best muzzle loader ever built. 
My nephew is trying to find one now and can not. The ones he is finding on gunbroker.com are going for around a grand or more for a black and blue, stainless is bringing upwards of $1200.
I have had mine about 4 years now and wouldn't take anything for it. I am shooting 45gr of 5744 a Hornady 45cal 250gr xtp in mmp long sabot and getting easy 1in groups out of it. Just wish I had bought another one before they stopped making them.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Savage smokeless 50 cal muzzleloader is the best production muzzleloader ever made.  The ease of using smokeless powder eliminates all of the PITA cleaning, fowling, corrosion, etc. that is common with black powder or BP subsitutes.  With some testing to find the best bullet/sabot/powder load combination for each gun, a Savage 10MLII smokeless muzzleloader gun can shoot good groups at 200 yards with power equivilent to some modern rifle cartridges.

There will be some new 10MLII's available soon at under $600.  This is said to be the last run of the new guns from Savage.  Check this out:

http://randywakeman.com/SAVAGE_10ML_II_THE_LAST_RUN.htm

Dave


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 16, 2011)

Archer917 said:


> For those that do not know Savage has stopped producing the 10MLII! This IMO is the best muzzle loader ever built.
> My nephew is trying to find one now and can not. The ones he is finding on gunbroker.com are going for around a grand or more for a black and blue, stainless is bringing upwards of $1200.
> I.



me too, did not know about this.


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2011)

It is a crazy scenario....top product in it's class but they are backing out of the game???


I'm glad I was tipped off and acted on it.


----------



## kry226 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a shame.


----------



## mike1225 (May 4, 2011)

Some of Savage smokeless rifles are available now for around $600.


----------



## Washington95 (May 5, 2011)

Thought I read somewhere that Savage was dc'ing them???  Got message that Randy Wakeman had some deal and was taking orders for last production.  Might get on his website and ask.

I have the lam SS model with accu-trigger.  Think it is one of the best.


----------



## Flatone (Jun 30, 2011)

Just as an FYI.. I just bought one from Natchez.  I ordered a Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44 with a Dead Hold BDC to go on the top.   Looking forward to seeing how it shoots.  I just ordered a pound of the Accurate 5744 and some of the N120 to try.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 7, 2011)

Ther3 is one today on 24 hour camp fire for $325.00


----------

